# Sticky  Bearing Cross Reference



## Live Oak

Here is a good cross reference for bearings should you ever need to rebuild or refresh the engine that was posted my Mike Stewart on CTOA.


<img src="http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=21435">


----------

